# WANTED: XXL White or Yellow Wizard/Monks Robes w/Hood



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get either a royal yellow or white (which I can just dye) monk or wizard style hooded robes? I need it in approximately XXL (should fit 44 waist loosely).

This is kinda where I want to go with it:










It doesn't have to be exact and I most likely won't use the sash/belt. For the mask I'm using the Scarecrow from Batman Begins. But coming up with blank for the costume.

Frightners Entertainment has these on his site and would be perfect but I can imagine brown is gonna be hard to lighten to yellow, especially a sickly shade of yellow.










-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you're good with paint, dry brushing would work.
I've done that on many props over the years.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, but unfortunately painting isn't an option right now. I've never painted fabrics, especially dry brushing. From the research I've done, bleaching will most likely ruin the material.

-TM


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

$89
http://www.thecountrygoddessshop.co...382CEB0142D272FDD.qscstrfrnt02?productId=3148


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> $89
> http://www.thecountrygoddessshop.co...382CEB0142D272FDD.qscstrfrnt02?productId=3148


Wow thats wicked nice, but also wicked expensive. I'm looking for something more in the neighborhood of $50-$60 bucks tops if possible. Although highly considering this one, especially considering it's actual cotton and not the cheap fake polyester costume fabric.

-TM


----------



## dutton (Sep 6, 2008)

You know you could just sew it yourself or fing someone to sew it for you. That way you get the color and style you want for less money!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

$89 isn't a bad price for something with so much fabric.

dutton suggested having a cloak made or make it yourself.

Here is a pattern for a similar cloak. One like you want would require around 10 yards of fabric (unlined) plus clasps and any other notions. Even if you could find fabric that you wanted on sale for around $5 a yard (and that's pretty cheap), your price of $50-60 would only barely cover the cost of materials, without labor cost factored into the total.

If you know somebody who will sew one for you and NOT charge for their time and labor, you're a lucky guy!

http://www.butterick.com/item/B4050.htm??tab=costumes&page=5


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

or you could do something like this
http://www.alleycatscratch.com/lotr/Nasty/RingWraith.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Deluxe Father Time Robe $14.40

http://www.costumecraze.com/MNK07.html


----------

